# Melrose Spring 2015



## jpthesolver (May 6, 2015)

http://union.cubingusa.com/melroseopen2015/index.php
2x2 Speedsolve
3x3 Speedsolve
4x4 Speedsolve
5x5 Speedsolve
3x3 One Handed
3x3 Blindfolded
Pyraminx
Skewb

A few notes to all competitors or those considering going:
1. There is only a few days left to sign up, registration closes Saturday, sign up soon!
2. You must pay online by MAY 23rd at 11:59 p.m., we will no accept any payments beyond that date, so you must pay before then if you wish to compete.
3. Please fill out the lunch form


----------

